
OKR: Objectives and Key Results and HN Updates - jph
https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/objectives_and_key_results
======
jph
Hacker News had a spirited discussion yesterday about Objectives and Key
Results (OKR).

Many people asked questions about what they are, or how to use them.

I've aggregated comments into an ongoing OKR introduction:

[https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/objectives_and_key_re...](https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/objectives_and_key_results)

Constructive criticism welcome.

